# Cleaning Skyway rims



## brassbusterpc (Dec 2, 2012)

A co-worker of mine has a set of white Skyway rim's that are very dirty and discolored, any info how to clean these up would be helpful as I'm lost on how to.


----------



## spook1s (Dec 2, 2012)

A good scrub in hot water and a degreasing soap like Dawn... then maybe try some Westley's Bleach White tire cleaner?

I soaked some discolored white hand grips in oxalic acid solution and it brightened them up a little. They still have discoloring but not as bad as before the bath.


----------



## frampton (Dec 2, 2012)

I have heard that glass bead blasting Skyway wheels works although I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## spook1s (Dec 3, 2012)

That sounds a bit harsh. I would try soaking them in the Oxalic acid bath for awhile then scrubbing really good.  Maybe wet sanding them with fine grit sand paper would help eliminate some of the discoloration.

It depends on what caused the discoloring in the first place.. Oil? Rust? Dirt?

Blasting them seems like it might damage them.


----------



## frampton (Dec 3, 2012)

There are many different types of media that can be used in a blast cabinet. Some are very fine and barely etch the part being blasted. Walnut shell and plastic beads are also available. The air pressure can also be adjusted.


----------



## bike (Dec 3, 2012)

*if they are aluminum*

be very careful with acid- some things work great on steel or plastic but can really hurt alum. I have never had or noticed skyway rim so I dont know what they are made of but have seen several sets of bmx alum wheels


----------



## spook1s (Dec 4, 2012)

Skyway rims are a composite wheel. Not metal of any sort. I would try scrubbing in hot water and degreaser. Dawn dish soap is Awesome! Then as mentioned before... try using Westley's Bleach White tire cleaner. Let the rim soak in it for awhile. 

What caused the discoloring? Treat the stain according to what caused it.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Dec 4, 2012)

*Cleaning rim's*

Here's what I'm going to be working with. Maybe, 87 GT Preformer. After 3 day's he found an other project a Robinson, so he listed this on Indianapolis Craigslist. If it don't sell I may take it on. If anybody has an interest it the GT let me know. Thank's everybody.


----------



## eeapo (Feb 5, 2015)

Armor all wheel cleaner, works really good.


----------



## boardhoarder (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd try Magic Eraser on them, but go light at first. I've cleaned up a lot of stuff using them before with amazing results. Just be careful not to get too magical, as they can dull out certain finishes.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 6, 2015)

Simple Green and stiff brush, elbow grease.


----------

